# 2010 dodge ram



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

does anyone have pics of the 2010 dodge ram. wanted. dont say search i tried it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You could go to your local dealer and look right at them? My local dealer has 3 or 4 of them.

http://images.google.com/images?q=2...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mark13;1001162 said:


> You could go to your local dealer and look right at them? My local dealer has 3 or 4 of them.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=2...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


thanks but its a good drive to the nearest dealer they have all been going out of business


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Dodge Ram Website


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

yes but i am tying to find some with snow plows yes i have done google and dodge ram website


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Ive been searching autotrader and truck trader ever since they started on the lots and this is the only one i've found so far, the only pic with the plow on is the group shot with older trucks (the 2010 is the white one in the back for those who might not know). And then the other pic you can see the truck has the plow mounts, its a really nice 3500


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks. the 3500 has the best engine in the world the cummins. but they need to take off the blizzard and put a bigger plow on they made the u joints bigger for a reason


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

does the 2010 3500 have a solid front axle or independent front suspension?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

deere13;1001677 said:


> thanks. the 3500 has the best engine in the world the cummins. but they need to take off the blizzard and put a bigger plow on they made the u joints bigger for a reason


Oh god.. another bigdave....
They dont make much heavier plows than the 810/8611....


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

deere13;1001677 said:


> thanks. the 3500 has the best engine in the world the cummins. but they need to take off the blizzard and put a bigger plow on they made the u joints bigger for a reason


I am a cummins fan but the 6.7 is not the motor the 5.9cr was. They made the u joints bigger for plowing? lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

WilliamOak;1001694 said:


> Oh god.. another bigdave....
> They dont make much heavier plows than the 810/8611....


Maybe he thinks they should put a V plow off of a grader on it lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Do they make mounts for pickups for the 12' highway plows???? LOL


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere13;1001677 said:


> thanks. the 3500 has the best engine in the world the cummins. but they need to take off the blizzard and put a bigger plow on they made the u joints bigger for a reason


BigDave, is that you??? 

And what do the u joints have to do with holding a plow?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The 6.7 is NO 5.9 and the 2500's actually come with the Cummins too, FYI. 

They should put on a bigger plow because there are now bigger u-joints? Come on dude.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

WilliamOak;1001694 said:


> Oh god.. another bigdave....
> They dont make much heavier plows than the 810/8611....


I am pretty sure the 8611 is the largest plow before you go municiple grade


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

I saw one of the new Dodge trucks today with a plow at the local dealer in Newport, ME. It was a 2500 Cummins Crew Cab, black. It had an 8.5' Fisher X-Blade stainless V-plow. The black truck with the stainless plow made for a sharp looking setup. 

I will be hauling corn through Newport tomorrow. Can try to grab a picture on the way through.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

dont kill the messenger but dodge increased there front gvw from 5200 to 550 because of larger front u-joints. dont ask me why but those are the facts. i know they dont have anything to do with holding a plow but im no engineer


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Spudman;1001874 said:


> I saw one of the new Dodge trucks today with a plow at the local dealer in Newport, ME. It was a 2500 Cummins Crew Cab, black. It had an 8.5' Fisher X-Blade stainless V-plow. The black truck with the stainless plow made for a sharp looking setup.
> 
> I will be hauling corn through Newport tomorrow. Can try to grab a picture on the way through.


Cant have a cummins. Only 3500s have the cummins


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Evanbrendel;1001685 said:


> does the 2010 3500 have a solid front axle or independent front suspension?


Suspension is the same as the 2009 and down trucks (sfa).


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

Mackman;1001943 said:


> Cant have a cummins. Only 3500s have the cummins


Whoops. Guess I need to pay more attention to the previous posts.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

Mackman;1001943 said:


> Cant have a cummins. Only 3500s have the cummins


Wrong, I have owned 2, 2500 w/Cummins and you can go to Dodge truck build and get a 2010 model 2500 with 6.7 Cummins in it,,,


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sno commander;1001894 said:


> dont kill the messenger but dodge increased there front gvw from 5200 to 550 because of larger front u-joints. dont ask me why but those are the facts. i know they dont have anything to do with holding a plow but im no engineer


If there are bigger u-joints, wouldn't that mean everything around them got bigger? Like ball joints and the knuckles? U-joints don't carry the weight, bearings and ball joints do. I'm glad they went to a bigger joint, but I don't buy it that the truck can carry 350 more pounds because of that alone.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mackman was referring to a post made by the OP of this thread. I'm sure he knows you obviously can get a cummins powered 2010 2500


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

lamarbur;1002012 said:


> Wrong, I have owned 2, 2500 w/Cummins and you can go to Dodge truck build and get a 2010 model 2500 with 6.7 Cummins in it,,,


He was kidding.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

WilliamOak;1002020 said:


> Mackman was referring to a post made by the OP of this thread. I'm sure he knows you obviously can get a cummins powered 2010 2500





Banksy;1002021 said:


> He was kidding.


Yes i was kidding i know you cant get one in a 2500 Thast why i added this  to the end of it. LOL

But i did hear that you can get the new 6.7 in the daktoa


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mackman;1002028 said:


> Yes i was kidding i know you cant get one in a 2500 Thast why i added this  to the end of it. LOL
> 
> But i did hear that you can get the new 6.7 in the daktoa


I'm thinking of ordering a Cummins powered Dakota actually and plowing with it. I just have a few questions.

What's the best plow for that? What tires should I get? Should I use chains? Do I need insurance even though I'll be really really carefull? Which way should I angle the blade while driving down the road?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Banksy;1002038 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering a Cummins powered Dakota actually and plowing with it. I just have a few questions.:





Banksy;1002038 said:


> What's the best plow for that? :


Fisher XLS but even that might be a little small



Banksy;1002038 said:


> What tires should I get?:


Good set of slicks will prob. do the best.



Banksy;1002038 said:


> Should I use chains?:


Only on the 2-4in storms. Anymore then that you never need them.


Banksy;1002038 said:


> Do I need insurance even though I'll be really really careful?:


No No No Insurance is way overrated. How are you going to pay for insurance and beer both. Theres not enough money in plowing for both. So just stick with the beer.


Banksy;1002038 said:


> Which way should I angle the blade while driving down the road?


Well real PROs leave it straight and down. So when people see you they know right away that you are a pro. and will ask you about working for them.

Hopes all this helps if you have anymore questions just ask.


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

that just made my night.... now i can go to sleep on a good note thanks mackman


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Mackman;1001943 said:


> Cant have a cummins. Only 3500s have the cummins


Hmmmmmm........


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

holy s**t that truck is expensive!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

deere13;1001159 said:


> does anyone have pics of the 2010 dodge ram. wanted. dont say search i tried it.


My truck 2010 Ram was just built and should be leaving the factory this week. If you can wait another 2-3 weeks I should have it and will post some pic's. It won't have a plow on it until next season though.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

57.5 that first option should say Crack Smokers group.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sure that's Canadian


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I will post some pics tomorrow of my buddies new 2010 Dodge Crew Cab 2500 Cummins w/Boss 8'2" v-plow.


----------



## granitefan713 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's one my dealer is using as a demo/lot plow truck.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

My local dealer has half a dozen of the 2010's on their lot. The $57,000 price tag posted above is not that far off from what i saw for the MSRP on the windows at the lot. There was a 2500 crew cab, long bed with the cummins was sticker priced at $48,000 and it wasen't even the Laramie trim package. I love the look of them but for 48 grand plus 10 thousand more for a front and back plow its a little rediculous if you ask me considering how fast vehicles depreciate.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Guess I'll just run the tires off mine, no wonder dodge is going belly up, $57k are u f*&$* kidding me. for a remodeled look that looks like crap an a front end that went up a big wooping 350lbs woopie!! my sticker for my 3500 08' was $46K for a laramie got it for more like $40K but f me. thats infalation of $5500 a year are u nutts. ford is just as bad for a deck out F350 its over $54K rich get richer poor get poorer!!


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

2010 slt cummins 2500 black one of my good friends trucks already has 4200 miles on it


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

I like that big black beast, I'd just hate paying for it!!


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

WilliamOak;1001694 said:


> Oh god.. another bigdave....
> They dont make much heavier plows than the 810/8611....


i guess that i put in wrong terms i meant that the plow is not very wide for the truck. it has a huge wheel base


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I paid $36k for mine brand new. It's been paid off for a long time and I have no intention on buying a truck for $48+k. That is insane!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

deere13;1004061 said:



> i guess that i put in wrong terms i meant that the plow is not very wide for the truck. it has a huge wheel base


They also dont make much wider plows from the factory than the 810/8611.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

WilliamOak;1004128 said:


> They also dont make much wider plows from the factory than the 810/8611.


fine i admit defeat


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

littleo92;1003768 said:


> Guess I'll just run the tires off mine, no wonder dodge is going belly up, $57k are u f*&$* kidding me. for a remodeled look that looks like crap an a front end that went up a big wooping 350lbs woopie!! my sticker for my 3500 08' was $46K for a laramie got it for more like $40K but f me. thats infalation of $5500 a year are u nutts. ford is just as bad for a deck out F350 its over $54K rich get richer poor get poorer!!


Chrysler is not belly up because of the ram trucks.. they are belly up because of everything other than the ram trucks.. they are the only thing that makes them any money. Dodges are cheaper than fords and similar to gmc/chevy with similar options. When ford and chevy finish adding the required equipment needed to meet diesel emissions standards for 2011 their prices will go even higher, where dodge which has been meeting them for 3 years already will not need to change their prices. I just bought a 2010 Ram 3500, and the sticker price means nothing.

My MSRP was 54,800$ and I paid 46,500$ for it (and incentives are low right now, they will only get cheaper). The same truck would have been much more expensive in a ford configuration (and much worse but I wont start that argument here). The other thing is if you have not been in a 2010, or driven one you might not understand the expense in a 50K truck but mine has ventilated seats, heated steering wheel, rear back up camera, etc etc etc amount about 200 other options.. if you want a work truck not a comfy one you could shave enough off the price to be in the high 30's for a diesel (if you know how to bargain with a car salesman) which is a damn good deal for a brand new truck with a C-Diesel in it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Dodges are cheaper than fords and similar to gmc/chevy with similar options


my experience prior to purchasing my f350 lariat was that the dodge cost more for less truck.



> When ford and chevy finish adding the required equipment needed to meet diesel emissions standards for 2011 their prices will go even higher





> The other thing is if you have not been in a 2010, or driven one you might not understand the expense in a 50K truck but mine has ventilated seats, heated steering wheel, rear back up camera, etc etc etc amount about 200 other options..


and its well worth it!! aint nothing like plowing in comfort...



> I just bought a 2010 Ram 3500, and the sticker price means nothing.


agreed

not sure about chevy but ford already announced that the 6.7L diesel option will stay the same as the current price at ~$6,700


----------

